# Using Curtis SepEx motor controller on Permanent Magnet DC Motor



## InazumaRyuu (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

I was wondering if it's possible to get this Curtis controller http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302064719940?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT To work on a Permanent Magnet DC Motor, as I won't be using the field output of the controller will it still work? As it is designed for a Separately excited DC Motor. 

The Motor I have is a LEM 200-127 http://lynchmotors.co.uk/pdfs/lmc-lem-200.pdf

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks

Richard


----------

